# [POLL] Forum Background Color



## Bob Hubbard

Just getting some feedback...will run this for a week n see who likes what...


----------



## Kirk

I like it's vibrance!


----------



## KenpoGirl

The first time I saw this current blue, it was a little bright for the eyes but I've gotten use to it.  I don'th think you should go darker, but maybe a little less bright if that's possible.  (a steel blue maybe) and definitely not lighter.

I still like the purple too.    Am I helping?  :angel:

Dot


----------



## Aikikitty

I'll keep coming onto Martial Talk no matter what the color is really.  However, this blue does seem too bright to me.  I liked it the way it was before.

Robyn:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons

Both this Blue and the Purple is my Vote


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

The blue is okay, but, my vote is *not* to revert to the purple...


----------



## arnisador

It's too BLUE!. Make it darker or revert to the old purplish color.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

It is possible to do multiple 'themes' for the way things look.  I'm looking into it now, but it depends how much of a PITA it'll be before I do much.  I honestly do not feel like rehacking in the 130+ modifications we have here to more than 1 'theme'.  If I can copy an existing one, and then just 'recolor' it, it becomes much more 'doable'.

Please, keep the feedback coming.  :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth

I don't care which shade of blue, just keep one of the blue colors.


----------



## Chris from CT

The more I see it the more I like the current blue color.  For constructive criticism, I would think about changing the red and green "New posts/ No new post" markers.  

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Aikikitty

Hey, I just noticed that I can change the shade of blue myself.  I like it darker and not so bright.

Robyn:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I just added in a new feature to allow folks to change things themselves.  It actually allows alot more tweaks than I'm doing right now.  Currently, 3 colors, default, deeper blue, and darker blue.

But please, keep voting.

:asian:


----------



## warder

love the blue


----------



## Matt Stone

The blues are all too bright, regardless of what shade...

Is there any way to tone down the vividness of the colors?  It is a little overpowering (although the colors won't keep me from coming back)...

Also, I preferred the old style where, between posts in a thread, there was a greyish color separating each post as opposed to the solid color bar that is there now.  I sometimes skip posts because I think I have come to the bottom of the thread, only to find out later that I missed something by not scrolling to the bottom of the page...

Thanks for all the work you do on this!  I know I appreciate it!


----------



## Kirk

VERY Clever!!!!!!!!!!!  Kudos!


----------



## Yari

Go back to old off-purple background

/Yari


----------



## tarabos

there are some blues in the standard web palette that are not so vibrant, they have more of a greyish tone to them. i'd specify some if i wasn't at work right now. maybe later.

anyway...i vote down with purple...please no more purple...


----------



## tarabos

in regards to blue schemes used on v-bulletin forums...this is one that i've always liked. easy on my eyes...attractive for the most part.

http://www.gamingforce.com/forums/

just one example...maybe i'll try to find some others...get enough schemes together maybe there could be some kind of vote for a favorite.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

When I have a few minutes, I'll add in the old color scheme on what you can pick from.  (Its also selectable in the user control panel, under options, near the bottom I believe).

tarabos, I took a quick look at that site..looks nice.  I'll give a closer look a little later on tonite.  I also have some other feedback in PM and emails to work through.

Please, keep the feedback coming.



:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth

That was a good choice. Let the people pick the skin they want. Cool. Keep up the good work.


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *That was a good choice. Let the people pick the skin they want. Cool. Keep up the good work. *



Is there anything to be said for having everyone have the same MartialTalk experience? I'd hate to see someone not recognize the site when someone else brings it up on another computer (with another acount).


----------



## Bob Hubbard

The extent of my intention is to offer a consistant experience, but allow folks to pick a 'color scheme', and a limited one at that.  The logo, masthead, fonts, layout will all remain consistant, just with a different color background, and associated colors.  

I personally like the 3 'blues', the 'midnight' being my current favorite.  

But, everyone will see the same things, in the same place in the same way.  Just with different backgrounds.
:asian:


----------

